# Time to get my 'cages'



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all .

As D.I.Y. stands for 'don't involve yourself' in my house , ( I have the construction skill of a new born chimp and the breaking strain of a kit-kat) making 'cages' is out of the question. I shouldn't really use the term cages because I dont want the traditional 'barred' type.

I have found these http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-26320-exo ... rarum.aspx , your thoughts please and how many can be kept in either size?

Also these http://www.superpetsdirect.com/products ... Cages.html

No doubt this subject has been covered a 1,000 times and I apologise for revisiting it .

Regards Paul.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I have 100 breeding boxes in my shed. At the prices you have posted on those links I'd have had to take out a 2nd mortgage to afford them. Like most breeders I have mostly wooden boxes, but do have some plastic cages like in your 1st link. The "lab cage" type in your 2nd link are often available in numbers on ebay for far less money (usually around £5 each). There are several threads on here about housing. It's worth looking through them for different ideas.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Paul I get plastic containers, used for storage, and cut a rectangle out of the lid or sides. From there I hot glue wire mesh or chicken wire onto the hole. I promise, a chimp could do it! A container is 4-5 dollars and one roll of wire mesh makes many many cages.


----------



## daveyjones (Jun 26, 2011)

Dare I say (as I am by nowhere near as experienced as most of the people on this site! I bought my boxes for £1.50 each in tescos and have then put a wire/wood top on them. I am aware mice chew but mine haven't as yet and they seem happy enough in them. Hope this helps x (p.s. they're stackable and easy to clean too)


----------



## daveyjones (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry just to add, if I could afford to invest the money, I'd have the lab cages though as I've heard nothing but good about them!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

The flat funariums are great little tubs but definatly not for mice, I was going to kit my whole shed in these but before I put money into it i soon found that mice can push their nose in between the ventilation on the top (its slightly soft and can be forced) 
Once they have the nose out the teeth follow and you will over night find a large hole in the lid. I have a few lovely lidless flat faunariums now. :?

The other cages in the second link are great but very costly. your much better off buying second hand ones like mentioned already.

or you could collect second hand duna "type" cages from ebay/car boots, they are great cages and When I am looking for them I find them quite often for not alot of money.


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

So the consenus of opinion is that I can make my own ( still doubtfull but nothing ventured nothing gained ) so have been doing some research on t'internet and found these http://www.plasticboxshop.co.uk/24lt-sm ... -436-p.asp. I have to admit that I like the idea of only wiring half the lid so that there is some privacy but also the fact that the lid locks on and all of it comes of for cleaning . Your thoughts please and if considered suitable how many can be kept in these dimensions . Approx 16 x 12 x 8 in old money. _If you click the image you get a larger view . _

And what about these for buck cages ? http://www.plasticboxshop.co.uk/pk-4-dv ... -517-p.asp

Regards Paul.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd be worried about the hinge wearing out with constant use.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have alot of faunariums and some lab cages I know the large lab cages are quite expensive but they do last I like the faunariums plenty ventilation in the lids and tops of the bases there also quite tough


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

pop to hobbycraft and try the really useful boxes... they come in a million and one sizes/shapes and have the clip lock lids like those last ones you posted, you can have a look in person and see what you think.... they come in colours as well as clear and you'd probably be able to get hold of wire mesh there too though it might be more expensive than at a hardware store.

last time i went the boxes were on offer too 

smaller and tiny ones are handy for food/treat storage too or even transporting if you added mesh or drilled ventilation holes


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

definately use the brand Really Useful Boxes, they are far superior quality. Use mainly 9l with 18l ones for running on.

either cut the tops out and add 6mm mesh or make a wooden frame top with mesh.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Secondhand lab cages rule! :lol: I bought all of mine from from eBay at £6 each for the larger ones on the right and £4 or £5 each for the smaller ones on the left:










The rat lab cages on top were kindly given to me by SarahC, but they have been on eBay for about £10 each.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Secondhand lab cages rule! :lol: I bought all of mine from from eBay at £6 each for the larger ones on the right and £4 or £5 each for the smaller ones on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gwavebw


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Fantastic love too see great set ups.A while back i seen on ebay they were selling cages £35 each they were quite large.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

I only went and did it ! I'm quite chuffed with myself , the last thing I bulit was an airfix model of a spitfire and I was about 8 at the time. I followed the instructions on the woodland mousery site ( thank you to that man ) and even with my baby chimp construction skills now have a dozen boxes ready for my impending stock . Mind you I have to admit that the breaking strain of a kit kat is still there and one did get launched across the back yard  when I touched the soldering iron at the wrong end  .

Regards Paul.


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

Great to hear you managed it. I have been doing the same debate in my head. I too have zero DIY skills so it is reassuring to hear the RUB's are chimp inclusive!

I might have to brave it and get one to try it out.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

paul brockman said:


> I only went and did it ! I'm quite chuffed with myself , the last thing I bulit was an airfix model of a spitfire and I was about 8 at the time. I followed the instructions on the woodland mousery site ( thank you to that man ) and even with my baby chimp construction skills now have a dozen boxes ready for my impending stock . Mind you I have to admit that the breaking strain of a kit kat is still there and one did get launched across the back yard  when I touched the soldering iron at the wrong end  .
> 
> Regards Paul.


Well done that man!


----------

